

Do catchy titles get more clicks on TechCrunch? - EricJJ

Maybe, but I'll find out for sure if you vote for me to get an internship at TC for this summer. About.me is sponsoring a competition for internships, go vote for me if you need some real life karma. Just two simple clicks (and you can do it again after waiting 24 hours). 
http://about.me/ericjamesjohnson<p>Also, upvote if you hate trolls.
======
startupsdesigns
Ok dude I just voted for you on <http://about.me/ericjamesjohnson>. Good Luck!

~~~
EricJJ
Thanks man!

------
zest5
Lol=vote Good luck getting more votes.

